# Immunocompromised may need a fourth Covid-19 shot, CDC says



## Robert59 (Oct 26, 2021)

People with certain health conditions that make them moderately or severely immunocompromised may get a fourth mRNA Covid-19 shot, according to updated guidelines from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/26/health/covid-19-fourth-dose-for-the-immunocompromised/index.html


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh dear, and I thought it was going to be a once a year booster shot.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 27, 2021)

As this virus continues to be an issue, and new mutations appear every few months, I suspect that getting updated or booster shots will be part of our routines for the foreseeable future.  The "resistance" of getting vaccinated, among so many, just insures that we will be living with this situation for quite some time.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> As this virus continues to be an issue, and new mutations appear every few months, I suspect that getting updated or booster shots will be part of our routines for the foreseeable future.  The "resistance" of getting vaccinated, among so many, just insures that we will be living with this situation for quite some time.


Well, ya gotta blame _somebody. _


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 27, 2021)

I am all for a fourth shot, keep them coming.

Eventually, most of the unvaccinated will have had Covid or died from Covid and the human race will reach herd immunity at last.  Remember, the journey through life may be long and hard, but eventually all of us reach the end.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

If my immune system was compromised, I'd welcome a fourth shot and not whine about it.


----------



## charry (Oct 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am all for a fourth shot, keep them coming.
> 
> Eventually, most of the unvaccinated will have had Covid or died from Covid and the human race will reach herd immunity at last.  Remember, the journey through life may be long and hard, but eventually all of us reach the end.


You can have all mine Aneeda ....they don’t know what they are doing fgs !!
The latest deaths are people that have had the vaccines.........


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 27, 2021)

Have you ever read about the process to identify the cause of a persons allergies?  No links but, Mayo Clinic and WebMD were my sources  It entails a whole series of shots and tests to identify the allergen and build up your 'immunity' to it, the cure is worse than the problem. I was chastised by an anti-vax SF member before when I dared compare an allergy to bee stings to the treatment of Covid. 

*I'll get the dose if so advised.*


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 27, 2021)

You can die rather quickly from many allergens, if not treated promptly. Peanuts & stings come to mind.  We maintain a vast supply of benadryl around our house, my wife carries more in her purse just in case.  Can't afford the darn epipen!

*I am through with this thread!*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2021)

I've gotten a flu shot every year since they started giving them. So what is that? 20? 30? Who remembers?  They do not bother me at all, not even a sore arm. And I'd rather have that than be sick with flu, especially the older I get, when flu can lead to pneumonia.

Covid kills a lot more people than flu. Why the hysterical fear of this one kind of vaccine? Covid has become more than a disease; it's a politically divisive subject, and being on the pro-vaccine side or the anti-vaccine side has become a movement.


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I've gotten a flu shot every year since they started giving them. So what is that? 20? 30? Who remembers?  They do not bother me at all, not even a sore arm. And I'd rather have that than be sick with flu, especially the older I get, when flu can lead to pneumonia.
> 
> Covid kills a lot more people than flu. Why the hysterical fear of this one kind of vaccine? Covid has become more than a disease; it's a politically divisive subject, and being on the pro-vaccine side or the anti-vaccine side has become a movement.


Confidence is half the battle.
Since time & experiences are what directs our actions, I've never had a flu shot - or the flu in 38 years.
Success is whatever gets you there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> You can die rather quickly from many allergens, if not treated promptly. Peanuts & stings come to mind.  We maintain a vast supply of benadryl around our house, my wife carries more in her purse just in case.  Can't afford the darn epipen!
> 
> *I am through with this thread!*


I also keep Benadryl on for something like a bad reaction to a bee or wasp sting.  I don't use it for my hay fever, but we go camping with the dog and cat a lot in different areas, and we like to have something to use in case of emergency when we're in the backwoods.  Neither my husband or I have severe allergies, but I would seek an epipen if we did.  I heard the cost is ridiculous though, that should not be.


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 27, 2021)

I heard with some the shots simply aren't taking or have zero effect. There's been some issues with the obese and/or something about it staying in the muscle rather than going directly to the blood stream.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/feb/28/pfizer-vaccine-less-effective-obesity-study


----------

